# New source of yarns: Sun City West & Surprise, AZ!!!!!



## Juleen

Since two yarn stores in this area closed in the last couple of years, getting a nice selection of yarn around here has been a challenge! However, Bob's Variety Store in Sun City West is now carrying yarn for knitting!!! Whooo hooo! I stopped over yesterday and felt like I was in heaven! They even were carrying the yarn I use to knit baby afghans that I've had to order on line for several years. I'm a HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!!! Let's keep them in business, fellow knitters!


----------



## Sewalaskan

I'll be down there in January so I'll try to do my part


----------



## kmrg

I've been stopping in when visiting my Mom for their selection of quilting fabrics - I'll have to check out the yarn now too.


----------



## NancyB in AZ

thank for the info. I haven't stopped in for several months.


----------



## Akbruin

Juleen said:


> Since two yarn stores in this area closed in the last couple of years, getting a nice selection of yarn around here has been a challenge! However, Bob's Variety Store in Sun City West is now carrying yarn for knitting!!! Whooo hooo! I stopped over yesterday and felt like I was in heaven! They even were carrying the yarn I use to knit baby afghans that I've had to order on line for several years. I'm a HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!!! Let's keep them in business, fellow knitters!


I know Bob's variety store well, as my mom and dad lived in Sun City West for 15years. My mom just moved back to Ohio to be closer to my sister and brother. I LOVE the dessert and will miss it dearly. I was there in May and took tons of pictures!


----------



## NancyB in AZ

Juleen; my friend and I are having the same problem. We got a list of shops from a Yarn Crawl (like a Quilt Shop Hop, but these yarn shops are all over the state) they had a couple of months ago. We are visiting them when the spirit moves us. Have you visited Sally's in downtown Glendale? We got lots of yarn when Dragonfly went out of business. Still using it up. LOL


----------



## watsie

NancyB in AZ said:


> Juleen; my friend and I are having the same problem. We got a list of shops from a Yarn Crawl (like a Quilt Shop Hop, but these yarn shops are all over the state) they had a couple of months ago. We are visiting them when the spirit moves us. Have you visited Sally's in downtown Glendale? We got lots of yarn when Dragonfly went out of business. Still using it up. LOL


I am glad to hear that Sallys is still there. It has been a long time sence out last visit to AZ.


----------



## Juleen

I saw one that was on 7th Street and Indian School or around that area somewhere. Haven't been to Sally's but this new one is only about 6 minutes away! Whooo hooooo!


----------



## kneonknitter

Juleen said:


> Since two yarn stores in this area closed in the last couple of years, getting a nice selection of yarn around here has been a challenge! However, Bob's Variety Store in Sun City West is now carrying yarn for knitting!!! Whooo hooo! I stopped over yesterday and felt like I was in heaven! They even were carrying the yarn I use to knit baby afghans that I've had to order on line for several years. I'm a HAPPY CAMPER!!!!!!! Let's keep them in business, fellow knitters!


OOOOOhhhhhhhh!!! A hop skip & jump for me! I will be checking it out very soon. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NancyB in AZ

Some yarn shops that were on the Arizona Yarn Crawl in the Phoenix area: Arizona Yarn, Gilbert; Bonnie's Yarn Crafts, Carefree; Family Arts Needlework Shop, Phoenix (that is the one on 7th St.); The Fiber Factory, Mesa; Tempe Yarn & Fiber, Tempe; Jessica Knits, Scottsdale; Just Bead It, Fountain Hills. The list and links are at:

http://azyarncrawl.com/az_yarn_crawl_003.htm

NancyB in AZ


----------



## Juleen

Thanks for the info, but, live in the far west Valley so those are quite a drive. I'm sure others will be happy for that info, though!


----------



## NancyB in AZ

Juleen, I live in Surprise; my friend and I make a day of it. Lunch and shopping = fun for us. LOL
NancyB in AZ


----------



## Juleen

I'll wave to you when we are in Alaska next year for a cruise and land portion! :O)


----------



## Juleen

I mainly shopped at the yarn store upstairs in a building on the south side of Bell that also went out of business. Then, I went to Dragonfly, which you know also closed. Just hope the yarn section at Bob's Hardware in Sun City West will be there for a loooong time!


----------



## kneonknitter

NancyB in AZ said:


> Some yarn shops that were on the Arizona Yarn Crawl in the Phoenix area: Arizona Yarn, Gilbert; Bonnie's Yarn Crafts, Carefree; Family Arts Needlework Shop, Phoenix (that is the one on 7th St.); The Fiber Factory, Mesa; Tempe Yarn & Fiber, Tempe; Jessica Knits, Scottsdale; Just Bead It, Fountain Hills. The list and links are at:
> 
> http://azyarncrawl.com/az_yarn_crawl_003.htm
> 
> NancyB in AZ


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley

I love Surprise. I have two sisters and a daughter living there. I visited for the first time last April, but am planning many more trips. I live in Oregon (30 minutes south of Eugene) and would love some warmth.
Shirley


----------

